

What Tools Developers Actually Use - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/12/infographic-what-tools-develop.php

======
scott_s
I think there is some serious selection bias. In particular, I think they
mostly talked to web developers. (Of course, it's also possible that web
developers now make up the majority of developers, but I'd like to see a
separate study on that.) They show the "industry" breakdown, but 83% are under
"technology" which is too generic to tell me anything meaningful.

Ah, they do say the people surveyed are at companies with less than 100
employees, so, yeah, there's some selection bias.

~~~
edge17
Curious if git is commonly used in companies over 100 people.

~~~
thurn
Facebook uses git. Many open source projects with more than 100 contributors
do too, of course.

------
yummybear
Am I the only one who finds something odd about these numbers - 9% are using
.NET yet less than 4% are using Visual Studio.NET? My personal observation is
something close to 90-100% of .NET developers use VS.NET.

~~~
dextorious
The survey says "the asked 500 leading software developers from around the
world".

So, this is more about rock-star programmers and such, not people using
.NET/VS in the enterprise. Especially as it talks about companies with <= 100
employees.

Probably people more like the Miguel De Icaza, Jeff Atwood etc types that
probably use Vim/Emacs or such to work with .NET.

Even so, so many people using Notepad++? WTF?

~~~
jc4p
What's wrong with Notepad++? Notepad++ is the Windows equivalent of Coda or
TextMate, it's one of the first things I install every time I'm on a Windows
machine.

I can get my Notepad++ themes off my source-control and have the exact same
look/feel on whatever machine I am, and it has FTP/SFTP, Subversion, and more
recently, Git plugins available too.

Oh I probably should say that I don't disagree that the survey is very biased
(just look at the sample size), but Notepad++ is one of the only few things on
that list I'm not shocked to see.

~~~
dextorious
I've used Notepad++ on my Windows days. It's nothing like Coda (which is
itself limited), or TextMate. Hence my reaction.

It's more like a dumbed down version of TextWrangler.

~~~
Roedou
At the risk of asking an often-repeated question:

I use Notepad++ - at the moment this is predominantly Python + HTML/CSS/JS

If not Notepad++, what else should I be looking at?

------
CountHackulus
How did they choose the "500 leading developers"? This seems to be heavily
skewed towards web development.

------
wiradikusuma
I found this infographic worthless. Leading developers? How did they decide
that? Minority Java and .NET? What kind of developers are they talking about?

------
3pt14159
Where is emacs? I'm not expecting it to get #1 or anything, but a very healthy
number of devs use it.

------
orenmazor
Version Control: 53% use git, 31% svn, 3% beanstalk?

which of these is not like the other.

------
corry
Leaving aside questions about sample size / methodology / etc, here are the
big surprises for me:

FRAMEWORKS - CodeIgniter at 6%. I use it for some projects, but I'm surprised
that 6% of 'top developers' are still using it too given that it's an older
entry in the (very crowded) field of PHP frameworks, AND it's PHP (which
everyone loves to hate).

TEXT EDITORS - Nice to see Coda on the list. Maybe I shouldn't be surprised,
but it's a great product with just the right mix of minimal features for me
(syntax highlighting, simple FTP, sane keyboard shortcuts).

------
baby
No dreamweaver for webdevelopping? Gosh I tried everything and I just can't
find something better in my opinion.

------
ruckusing
Surprising that SQL Server beats out Postgres, especially considering these
are developers in companies <100 people.

------
infocaptor
This is not reliable at all. Look at the numbers for Oracle for database.

~~~
msisk6
All the companies they surveyed are less than 100 people. I'm actually
surprised it's that high.

------
penwwolf
I don't think RoR is really a "tool"

~~~
AndrewDucker
It's a framework, which is what it's filed under.

